# Artificials in the Surf



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

How do you fish topwater baits in the surf?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I like to throw poppers and stickbaits when there is a little more chop on the surface or if its rough. Walking baits when it is calm. I catch a lot of big specks in the surf on walking baits. Alway add some 40lb mono or light wire or else you will lose some quick to bluefish and ladyfish.

I also like to throw big "offshore" style poppers in the surf for big jack crevalle. They're a blast to catch on surface baits and don't be surprised if you hook a big king, blacktip shark or tarpon on one either. I've had all of the above hit some of these bigger poppers.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I didn't realize they were right in the surf like that. I've always thought those were offshore or in the bays. A buddy of mine who fishes Mexico Beach gave me a bunch of these. What fish will bite them.


----------



## Bubba Feesh (Jan 16, 2009)

Spanish - throw as far as possible with 10#line 20-30#floro, fast retrieve until you find the right speed. Repeat until worn out. I like sunrise and sunset for close to the beach spanish.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris V said:


> I also like to throw big "offshore" style poppers in the surf for big jack crevalle. They're a blast to catch on surface baits and don't be surprised if you hook a big king, blacktip shark or tarpon on one either. I've had all of the above hit some of these bigger poppers.


Hell yeah! Last time I was in Hawaii, I stocked up on the huge poppers they use there for Ulua(giant trevally) and I've had everything take a swipe at them here. Nothing beats seeing a big fish blow up the water taking one of the big poppers:thumbsup:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Cool I'll be there in 12 days. Will those still be biting?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Cool. Guess I'll be hoping for choppy surf.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Damn, I thought that was my secret lure, I have caught a little bit of everything on that kastmaster. spanish, blues, skips & even a few small sharks. good luck!!


----------



## brianmc03 (Jul 16, 2011)

Good info, wish I would have known this a week ago!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You certainly have to be persistent when fishing topwaters in the surf. It can be nonstop or very slow but it seems like every time I stay at it, something will come along to make the wait worthwhile and theres nothing like seeing a big ass fish hit a topwater.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

In between specks and Spanish the hardtails, blues and ladyfish will keep your attention. Early morning with a saltwater spook is fun.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

brianmc03 said:


> Good info, wish I would have known this a week ago!


"Ignorance is never bad unless you allow it to continue". That's what I tell my students. I am a student of everything I do. Asking questions to those with the experience makes life a lot easier for those who don't.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I know it's not topwater but today i caught about a dozen big ladyfish and a few big hard tail jacks using a gotcha fishing from the sandbar on the beach. Kastmasters are one of my favorite spoons, they work well for blue and i'd imagine spanish and kings depending on the size spoon/ hook.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf Artificials*

I am primarily a jig or spoon fisherman but when I go to the top, I use an old battered bone colored Spook. I also use what is known as the Robert's Ranger(from the NE guys) that works well and will cast a mile. C2


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

rangers are like howitzers when chucked from a good rod.


----------



## skylar (May 29, 2012)

goin to pcb area next week , if i use this lure with 10# line throw as far as possible think i will have any luck...?


----------

